# am I in slow labour?..39weeks n 2days



## mummyof two

hello ladies I hope you are all well..i have been getting really annoying pains etc for the past couple of weeks and im on constant edge because I keep thinking its labour im a nervous wreck lol!..the pains are.....


. Terrible bottom back pain literally just above my bum really sore :( 
. Tightening of my belly
. Sharp stabbing pain through my noo-noo
. Sometimes a pain where I feel I cant walk to more
. Pain in bottom of my belly
. I did have loose stools (sorry for tmi)
. And a new addition Hot Flushes :(

But it all goes and im absolutly fine they dont all come at once its all one at a time lol any advice or opinions are more than welcome :) xx


----------



## Emmyjean

Sounds like it's your body prepping for active labor to me (this is my first baby so - I'm going completely off of what's been described to me vs personal experience, if that makes a difference, ha).

I am in a similar boat right now - started getting pain in my abdomen that kind of felt like a mix of gas and indigestion, and came and went. When I got home, I peed and started to lose bits of my mucus plug through the afternoon. The pains started getting stronger and I thought...could this be it?

Alas, they have just kind of stayed the same since. Not getting worse, but uncomfortable enough that I can't get back to sleep - and my lower back aches too. I woke up with bad chills (which I'm going to blame on low iron because I ate NO dinner). This is all really fun stuff, huh?

I feel like it's not labor until you literally can't handle the pain easily anymore and the contractions can be clearly timed, everyone always says 'you'll just know'. My HUGE fear is putting off going to the hospital because I'm thinking 'this isn't it, it's not bad enough yet' and then having the baby in the car. HA.


----------



## roseyblossom

Op what you described is exactly me down to the T! That's exactly the symptoms I've been getting for the last three weeks with new symptom of hot flushes! I'm currently 38+5. I've been told I'm in very early labour but unfortunately they can't tell me if this indicates I'll have my baby soon or not.


----------



## Emmyjean

You know what the sad thing is? It's like they can never tell you anything. Every symptom is 'could be early labor, or could just be false labor...". SO helpful to the woman who seriously just has no idea, haha.


----------



## mummyof two

im glad im not the only one was getting rather paranoid that I was imagining things! lol..my midwife a few ago was saying to me oh I be suprised if I see you at your 38 week appointment and woolaa I saw her again lol it can get really painful but now ive just got used to it its just the lower back pain is killing me most? this is my second pregnancy but with my first I had castor oil (BIG MISTAKE) so I dont know what labour naturally feels like so its quite scary! lol xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Ive had all them for about 2 weeks now would be interesting to hear how long some one had these for before active labour happened xx


----------



## Angel17

Same here but no hot flushes. Looser stools after weeks and weeks of constipation. Tmi sorry. But still think we will just know. I am due Thursday.


----------



## Brunette_21

Im due on tuesday xx


----------



## third time

Snap! I'm due on Wednesday so lo had best hurry up!


----------



## cautious...

I feel like it's not labor until you literally can't handle the pain easily anymore and the contractions can be clearly timed, everyone always says 'you'll just know'. My HUGE fear is putting off going to the hospital because I'm thinking 'this isn't it, it's not bad enough yet' and then having the baby in the car. HA.[/QUOTE]

I keep thinking this too! But hopefully we will know! 

I don't really have any signs yet and it's my first day overdue :shrug:


----------



## 4xPrincesses

I have all of these & my MW confirmed on Wednesday I am in slow labour. It's really annoying as the contractions aren't leading nowhere & I'm literally begging my baby girl to come out lol.


----------

